# Cinematic Orchestration Courses Online



## Rossy (Dec 20, 2020)

My wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas and I would like to take an online Cinematic Orchestration class. My budget is $350 and I found one online by thinkspace. I have taken a few of their cheaper courses and I did learn quite a bit but with Covid, I cant afford anymore money so I would like to stay in this price range.

I was wondering if anyone has taken this course and what their opinion was or if there are any other suggestions. I am trying to get a handle on harmony, counterpoint and any other techniques that would teach me orchestration, especially for film. Any advice would be appreciated as I am kind of stuck and with a full time job (while it lasts) I am thoroughly enjoying this new found creative outlet which has been supported by the good people here at vi-control. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 20, 2020)

Check out the cinematic kickstarter program on Evenant. It’s a stripped down version of the full course which is around your budget and should give you an idea if you like the instructor’s style.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 20, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> Check out the cinematic kickstarter program on Evenant. It’s a stripped down version of the full course which is around your budget and should give you an idea if you like the instructor’s style.


Thanks, Ill take a look


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 20, 2020)

Evenant.


----------



## szczaw (Dec 20, 2020)

Anyone got Orchestration Reloaded Writing & Arranging For Strings by A.Rozman ?


----------



## JyTy (Dec 20, 2020)

Rossy said:


> My wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas and I would like to take an online Cinematic Orchestration class. My budget is $350 and I found one online by thinkspace. I have taken a few of their cheaper courses and I did learn quite a bit but with Covid, I cant afford anymore money so I would like to stay in this price range.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has taken this course and what their opinion was or if there are any other suggestions. I am trying to get a handle on harmony, counterpoint and any other techniques that would teach me orchestration, especially for film. Any advice would be appreciated as I am kind of stuck and with a full time job (while it lasts) I am thoroughly enjoying this new found creative outlet which has been supported by the good people here at vi-control.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



Evenant is great, really covers a lot of ground!

but if you are interested in music theory alone (related to orchestration and composition) you must check *scoreclub.net* as well. For me this is one of the best resources I have ever found. The courses there are superb!!!


----------



## DavidRubenstein (Dec 21, 2020)

JyTy said:


> ... if you are interested in music theory alone (related to orchestration and composition) you must check scoreclub.net as well. For me this is one of the best resources I have ever found. The courses there are superb!!!



I agree, scoreclub.net is excellent. There are three courses on orchestration, all very very good. And a number of courses on music composition, counterpoint, and theory. The best part is that Alain explains _*why *_he makes every decision.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 21, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone had taken any of Christopher Siu courses? I looked at his web site and it looks pretty informative.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 21, 2020)

Rossy said:


> I was wondering if anyone had taken any of Christopher Siu courses? I looked at his web site and it looks pretty informative.



Seems like you can watch a number of videos for free as previews. From what I've watched so far, he has quite a good and in-depth teaching style.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 24, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Seems like you can watch a number of videos for free as previews. From what I've watched so far, he has quite a good and in-depth teaching style.


Thank you so much! If you have any questions or thoughts @Rossy, just let me know!


----------

